# Connector cleaning tool?



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

What are you guys using to clean the female connections on the track and loco tender connections?

Thanks Gary


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Ya kinda have me at a loss there Gary. I think you might be talking about a steam loco but what brand and model?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't have anything small enough for the track. Maybe spray some CRC. Lots of waste.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't feel the need to routinely clean most connectors. If I have connectivity issues, I use Deoxit-D5 on them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

yd328 said:


> What are you guys using to clean the female connections on the track and loco tender connections?
> 
> Thanks Gary


They sell small wire brush kits that will clean into the female holes.
It has been posted in the O section where some bought some.
But I can't find it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here you go just pick the size, McMaster-Carr

I would also recommend stainless bristles, since they will last longer than brass.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks, I will check Mcmaster, I do order from them often enough.

Gary


Big Ed said:


> Here you go just pick the size, McMaster-Carr
> 
> I would also recommend stainless bristles, since they will last longer than brass.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I don't feel the need to routinely clean most connectors. If I have connectivity issues, I use Deoxit-D5 on them.


I only do the track when it's new to me. Pretty much the same with the locomotives too.

Thanks


----------

